# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Vetmija dhe njeriu i shekullit 21

## donna<3

Nese mundet dikush mem ndihmu rreth qesaj teme Vetmija dhe njeriu i shekullit 21 eshte per punim seminarik

----------

